# non-healing surgical wound coding



## debbiefran (Jul 13, 2011)

For diagnosis coding of a non-healing surgical wound, would you use 998.83 as primary, and the wound site (ex complicated buttock wound) 877.1 as secondary code?   Unsure if it's considered necessary to use the 2nd code, or redundant....  Thanks.


----------



## mitchellde (Jul 13, 2011)

you would not use the 877.1 as this is for a traumatic injury.  Use the 998.83 with the appropriate E code for surgical complication.


----------

